# Planning on visiting Whistler during Olympics?



## calgarygary (Feb 9, 2009)

If you are planning on visiting Whistler during the Olympics, but are going to stay elsewhere, or haven't yet made accomodation arrangements, you may want to check out this story.


----------



## herindoors911 (Feb 24, 2009)

calgarygary said:


> If you are planning on visiting Whistler during the Olympics, but are going to stay elsewhere, or haven't yet made accomodation arrangements, you may want to check out this story.



Interesting story, but a bit prejudiced IMHO.   The Sea to Sky Highway improvement _is_ very nearly finished.    It is divided into 4 sections of work, and some sections are now ready.  It will be completed very shortly, as this Company (Peter Kiewit and Sons) are moving on to the twinning of the Port Mann Bridge.

*VANOC* have a lot of available space on hold in Whistler for their own requirements, as well as hotel space in Vancouver.   Currently hardly any 1-bedroom units are available to the general public!   There are 2 bedrooms to be had, but they are very pricey.   Some of the *major *ski-ing events are being held there, including Alpine, luge, ski-jumping, Biathlon, etc.   I can give anyone a complete list if needed.

You *CAN* drive to Whistler if you have a parking spot available to use.  If not, don't drive, as cars on side roads will be towed.    There are quite a few "rental" sites offering accomodation with parking included.   Whistler is a great venue, and the Village ambiance is fantastic.    Yes -- the games are spread all over the Lower Mainland of Vancouver, not just Whistler.   IMHO, Whistler will be the hardest to get accom. in, as it is a small town, and hemmed in by mountains.   Anyone wanting links to Whistler rentals should do a Google search with _2010 Olympic Rentals _in the search box.


----------



## AKE (Feb 26, 2009)

We looked at going but given the access issues coupled with questionable weather, and add to that ludicrous ticket prices we are going south instead at a quarter the price.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 27, 2009)

We won the Club Intrawest lottery of rooms for the 2010 games and will be staying the last week of the olympics at the Whistler/blackcomb resort.!!!


----------



## calgarygary (Feb 27, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> We won the Club Intrawest lottery of rooms for the 2010 games and will be staying the last week of the olympics at the Whistler/blackcomb resort.!!!



Which is exactly what people need to do during the Olympics.  Staying in Vancouver, or as I recall in a post a while back, on the Island, and planning on attending events in Whistler is a recipe for disaster.  If mother nature decides to close the highway, there is nothing that the organizing committee or IOC can do about it.


----------

